
Vintage Cray Supercomputer Rolls Up to Auction - ohjeez
https://www.hpcwire.com/2017/11/28/vintage-cray-supercomputer-rolls-auction/
======
westurner
The linked jacket looks pretty cool.

"Vintage Nylon Cray Super Computer Coat Medium, Cray Y-MP C90 Chippewa Falls"

